# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  I'm a sprinter...

## Tracky7

I'm a sprinter, 18 years-old and a senior in highschool. I run the sprints 100-400 during the track season.

I am curious if steroids are a viable option for me to increase sprinting performance. People have told me that a lot of sprinters use Deca , but I thought that I would ask here first. One of the guys at my school wants to put me on an injection-based 10-week cycle of Deca. Any thoughts or advice?

By the way, I'm a DIII level athlete in a private high school, so I'm not worried about detection.

Thanks a bunch.

----------


## Novice8501

YEA dont do deca alone who ever told you track athletes use alot of deca is so wrong its not even funny itll give unwated weight gain and besides you dont use deca alone anyways? 

Winny would be a better choice, due to the low weight gain and high strength gain you get! but be sure to strech a shit load and drink alot alot alot of water because itll make ur muscles so hard and stiff its not even funny!

Other then that im sure its just your training your doing that may not be making you as fast as you want. post a sample of your weekly routine n ill help ya out  :Wink:  and your best times and what your trying to get to

----------


## Cdub

> Winny would be a better choice, due to the low weight gain and high strength gain you get! but be sure to strech a shit load and drink alot alot alot of water because itll make ur muscles so hard and stiff its not even funny!


Judging by your name and your post you are the last person I would listen to. Winny will not help at all. Infact you dont need nothing but rest a good diet and training until you get a few years older.

----------


## pwerfll1

yup too young bro, your body still making all the key ingreediants you need.
proper diet and training should work fine

----------


## Mealticket

anavr or t-bor...but you need to wai.Not that you havent heard that b4.
Whoever told you to go on a deca cycle is a fukn MORON.
I'm a sprinter as well, trust me

----------


## mpoumpou

STAY THE **** AWAY FROM NANDROLONE !

Its a no-no for athletes, its detectable almost a year after administration.

also i would COUNTER ADVISE the use of winstrol , its hard on the joints, and the depot version lingers in fat tissue.

go with anavar (3 weeks detection clearence) at low doses, for excample something like 15-20mg ed for 12 weeks, that conside with *PROPER* training and regeneration.

but your most valuable asset would be the various forms of nootropics/neuroprotectives (IGF, inosine, piracetam, riboflavins). In any case, athletes use low doses, training sould do the work, not drugs, it doesnt work that way in sports, the danger of detection and injury is far too great.

imho, if you are not bellow 10.7 naturaly there is no point in taking drugs

----------


## HSFootball

Dude you don't need that shit. Don't cheat yourself it won't feel as good as doing it all by yourself. Just have heart and commit more time into your workouts/practices. Be the hardest worker on your team and it will take you a long way.

----------


## joshdizzle04

what about igf?

----------


## anabolicshark

who ever tells you to use winny, and they know you are a sprinter is you worst enemy... your joints will be stressed for life...
my advice is 
STAY AWAY FROM STEROIDS till you can at least legaly get drunk...
atthe other hand herbal mild stuff could do you some placibo help, and that is really all you need...
eat and sleep good

----------


## Damon88

You don't need winstrol , but winstrol is good in short terms.

----------


## Thin Ice

> Dude you don't need that shit. Don't cheat yourself it won't feel as good as doing it all by yourself. Just have heart and commit more time into your workouts/practices. Be the hardest worker on your team and it will take you a long way.

----------


## Tip

Sounds like the guy at your high school wants to make some extra money. I did a alot of sprint work in college between football seasons. Something that will help is carnosine, I know the U.S. olympic sprinters use it and I continue to use it as part of my supplement schedual. If your set on using gear wait till college.

----------


## joshdizzle04

tip how much carnosine is needed to see a difference in an athletes performance?

----------


## Tip

We used 500mg carnosine powder mixed with half a serving of generic gatorade powder about 1 hour before running. Since then I have changed to Beta Alanine and Histidine, I get the same result but half the price of carnosine. Here is a good reference for Beta alanine and histidine. 

http://www.*************/readTopic.do?id=1228076

----------


## Tip

http://www. t - nation . com/ readTopic.do?id=1228076

----------


## joshdizzle04

tip activate your private messages so i can find out where to get this compound

----------


## Tip

I'm not sure how?

----------


## joshdizzle04

when you log in go to the control panel and scroll down to private messages and enable them

----------


## Tip

I read that I need at least 25 posts to be eligiable for PM, carnosine isn't illegal whats your question.

----------


## joshdizzle04

where can i get some of it in powder form

----------


## Tip

The best way to take it is two buy Beta Alanine and Histidine. I get mine from b u l k n u t r i t i o n . c o m 

3g Beta Alanine
1.5g Histidine

Cheaper than carnosine but a little more time consuming.

----------


## Tip

Or you can get regular carnosine powder at the same site.

----------

